# Prova d'orchestra



## Aramis

I guess most of people interested in cinema in any extent know who was Fellini. 

Have you seen his Prova d'orchestra? 

It's paradocumental movie about orchestral rehearsal, starting from interviews with single musicians, then focusing on conflict between musicians and conductor and finally to grotesque strike. Quite satirical and intriguing - the idea and message of the whole thing it's that obvious.


----------

